# How to remote control OBS via TCP/IP Sockets?



## RamyRafik (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here ...
I've tried to search for an answer, but I didnt find any clue.
I've found OBSRemote ... but it doesn't do what I need ...

I need to develop a C# application that would connect to OBS running on a remote station. It should do the following:
* Show Recording Status (Recording/Stopped)
* Start/Stop recording

Is there an already developed Plugin for this?

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 2, 2013)

OBS Remote does this...In what way does it not do what you need?


----------



## Belhifet (Dec 10, 2013)

This feels like a homework request...


----------



## Ranko Kohime (Apr 25, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> OBS Remote does this...In what way does it not do what you need?


It could be that he wants to Record.  I tried out OBS Remote, and it seems to only allow you to start/stop streaming, but not recording.


----------



## KenNics81 (Apr 11, 2019)

I guess RamiRafik means to do this when you are NOT in the same nertwork.. Searching the web now for over 3 hours without any success... How to control OBS from another network over the internet.


----------



## StreamPanel (Apr 22, 2019)

KenNics81 said:


> I guess RamiRafik means to do this when you are NOT in the same network. Searching the web now for over 3 hours without any success... How to control OBS from another network over the internet.


I think that this can be done, since you can specify what port to listen to. The problem is that it doesnt have HTTPS support, so the site you use would always have the "not secure" text. Also, I cannot think of any reason why someone would need to control OBS from the internet. Worst case, you can send the commands over the internet, but still have the obs server running locally. For example, I install OBS Remote on my local network, then I make a website with a "start recording" button. Instead of trying to send the socket command directly to OBS Websocket I send it to the client, and then the client sends it to OBS websocket.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 23, 2019)

Pretty sure this thread is largely irrelevant since it was turbo-necro'd by @KenNics81.


----------

